# Slim fast keto question



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

I bought this product on sale at Budget Dollar for $2.99 and it was buy 1 get 1 1/2 off. The Best Buy date is 12/11/2020. It tastes great! I would like to buy more but I’m not sure how long it will keep. Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Best by dates are something required by the FDA. Even bottled water has a date.

Is it the canned liquid or the powder? Either will keep longer as long as they are kept cool and dry.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

It’s in a plastic bottle.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

> Many consumers misunderstand the purpose and meaning of the date labels that often appear on packaged foods. Confusion over date labeling accounts for an estimated 20 percent of consumer food waste.
> 
> Except for infant formula, manufacturers are not required by Federal law or regulation to place quality-based date labels on packaged food.
> 
> There are no uniform or universally accepted descriptions used on food labels for open dating (calendar dates) in the United States. As a result, there are a wide variety of phrases used for product dating





https://www.fda.gov/media/101389/download


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

One way to find out. Drink it and let us know.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Been drinking it, tastes great and I’m still kickin’


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

Yoopergirl58 said:


> Been drinking it, tastes great and I’m still kickin’


I used this product in the 1990s, I was in 4th year university and gained some weight, it made me lose the weight but also taxed my endocrine system and my thyroid burned out, ended up having to get nuked to kill thyroid gland and had radioactive iodine, now I have to take a pill everyday forever, life has never been even close to the same since, perhaps it would have happened anyway but it's the only thing I had changed and have always thought it was a cause or a contributing cause at least, please use with caution ....jim


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

woodenfires said:


> I used this product in the 1990s, I was in 4th year university and gained some weight, it made me lose the weight but also taxed my endocrine system and my thyroid burned out, ended up having to get nuked to kill thyroid gland and had radioactive iodine, now I have to take a pill everyday forever, life has never been even close to the same since, perhaps it would have happened anyway but it's the only thing I had changed and have always thought it was a cause or a contributing cause at least, please use with caution ....jim


Oh I’m sorry!! Thank you for this!


----------

